# Delaware Tai Chi



## WoodHokie4 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've recently moved to Delaware and have been trying to learn Tai Chi.  I've tried learning on my own, but have had little success thus far.  I've also looked around and found a couple schools that offer Tai Chi, but they only offer this in the morning or to individuals 50 and over.  

Does anyone know of a small group or individual in Northern Delaware who practices Tai Chi and would be willing to teach??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2011)

Sun Taijiquan School
http://www.suntaijiquan.com/css/

I know nothing about this place or Kevin Z. K. Sun and I cannot say if it is good or bad but it is in the north and it has classes in the evening

Arden, DE 
Wilmington, DE


----------



## oaktree (Mar 25, 2011)

The Sun Taijiquan school looks very impressive I think you would learn some great martial application of the Sun style. Great find Xue Sheng.


----------

